# grouse hunting



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hi there fellas just wondering if any one else is getting the itch to grouse hunt won't be long now


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Got the itch so bad I went and got me a grouse dog, English Setter now 4 months old. I'm going with some buddies up to Minnesota in the second week of October for grouse and woodcock. The dog may or may not be ready by then. Plus, the other guys I go with all have flushing dogs, not pointers/setters. I didn't do so well last season in Ohio. I think I saw only a few grouse flushes in NE Ohio and a couple at Brush Creek.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be getting a pointer/retriever next spring. We'll have to get together and run the dogs! I'll be getting a vizsla.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

we have a golden retriever going to try to get him to retrieve ducks this year


----------

